# Multiple ISP in One Firewall



## yuvaraj_01 (Jan 9, 2012)

hi,

Please let me know if any solution available for my below requirements.

1) i have two ISP's one with 1 mbps & other with 2mbps, i need single firewall to manage both the internet connections, also my speed should be 3mbps, if any one fails the other link should take care of connectivity & vice versa.


Thanks in Advance 


Yuvaraj.D


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

google dual wan port router


----------

